# Monty Python Live στον Δαναό: 20 Ιουλίου 2014 (Λεξιλογική έξοδος)



## nickel (Jun 25, 2014)

*Οι Μόντι Πάιθον σε παράσταση που θα αναμεταδίδεται ζωντανά 
στον Δαναό
20 Ιουλίου 2014
στις 9:00 μ.μ.
Εισιτήριο: 8 ευρώ*

Θα πάμε παρέα μερικοί Λεξιλόγοι και στη συνέχεια θα πάμε σε κάποια ποτίστρα στα πέριξ.

Δηλώστε εδώ πόσα εισιτήρια να κόψουμε. Δεν θα περιμένουμε πολύ να αποφασίσετε.









Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής:
nickel (1)
Alexandra (1)
Bernardina (2)
VickyN (1)
Crystal (1)
Aorati (1)
Earion (1)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2014)

...
Monty Python release new song and announce final live show

Here's a new music video from the Pythons to accompany their new track - "The Silly Walks Song" - that's been written for, and will be featured in, the upcoming "Monty Python Live (mostly)" O2 shows this July.



daeman said:


> ...
> The Silly Walks Song - Monty Python
> 
> 
> ...



*The Last Night of Monty Python is coming to a cinema near you*

“Thanks to the wonderful invention of moving pictures, The Last Night of Monty Python is coming to a cinema near you. Get your knotted handkerchiefs out and warm your brains one last time at any one of 450 cinemas across the UK, and 1500 across the world. Join the crowd live from London’s O2 in a final weepy, hilarious, uproarious, outrageous farewell to the five remaining Pythons as they head for The Old Jokes Home .... On the big screen, in HD.” _The Pythons
_
Picturehouse Entertainment will be broadcasting the upcoming *Monty Python Live *_*(mostly)*_ show on July 20 2014, the historic Last Night of the Pythons live from London’s O2, to cinemas around the world.

UK cinema tickets will go on sale from April 25, with further information available on www.montypythonlive.com.

Monty Python rightfully hold a place amongst the world’s finest ever comedians, influencing a generation and revolutionising comedy on their way to greatness. There was huge demand for tickets at the O2, which will be the first live performances on stage by the stars of Monty Python since performing at the Hollywood Bowl on 26-29 September 1980. It will also mark 40 years after they last appeared on stage in the UK at the Theatre Royal, Drury Lane. At a combined age of nearly 361, John Cleese, Terry Gilliam, Eric Idle, Terry Jones and Michael Palin will once again take to the stage and perform some of Monty Python’s greatest hits with modern, topical, Pythonesque twists.






One down, five to go.​


----------



## VickyN (Jun 25, 2014)

Πρόλαβα;  

Και μερικές σκηνές από τις πρόβες:






(whistling)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 25, 2014)

Δώσε και μένα μπάρμπα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2014)

Έβαλα έναν μετρητή συμμετοχών στο 1ο μήνυμα.
Κάποιοι δήλωσαν ότι θα συμμετάσχουν στις μεταπυθώνιες εκδηλώσεις, αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κλείσουν εισιτήριο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2014)

...
Μεταπυθώνιες ή μετα(μοντι)παϊθονικές;

Νομίζω πως εδώ πάει γάντι το δεύτερο και για άλλον ένα λόγο: επειδή δήλωσαν ότι θα είναι η τελευταία τους παράσταση.

Shall we argue about it?







Οr would "The Python  Song" suffice?


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Εγγλέζικο χιούμορ: 

*Veteran rocker Mick Jagger gamely lampoons the Rolling Stones in this video introduction to the Monty Python new live show *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...onty-Python-Live-Mostly-press-conference.html


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2014)

Το αστείο είναι ότι το άκουγα σήμερα το πρωί στο ραδιόφωνο και η εκφωνήτρια νόμιζε ότι ο Τζάγκερ τα έλεγε όλα αυτά στα σοβαρά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Το ακόμα πιο αστείο, μέχρι γελοίο, είναι ότι μπήκα σήμερα να κλείσω εισιτήρια και όλες (μα όλες) οι θέσεις εμφανίζονται ως «μη διαθέσιμες». Τι να σκεφτώ;

1. Δεν έχουν αρχίσει ακόμα να διαθέτουν εισιτήρια. (Αλλά δεν το λέει πουθενά).
2. Οι Έλληνες μοντιπαϊθονιστές είναι πολλοί και γρήγοροι. (Αλλά δεν λέει κάτι για εξάντληση εισιτηρίων.)
3. Κρίση, ποια κρίση;
4. Κακό βαθμό στην οργάνωση. Γιατί περιμένεις εξήγηση «Έχουν πουληθεί όλα τα εισιτήρια» ή «Δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμα η προπώληση εισιτηρίων»;
5. Τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια.


----------



## VickyN (Jul 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> 2. Οι Έλληνες μοντιπαϊθονιστές είναι πολλοί και γρήγοροι. (Αλλά δεν λέει κάτι για εξάντληση εισιτηρίων.)


Μάλλον αυτό είναι. 

Υπάρχει η εξής ανακοίνωση, με ημερομηνία 26 Ιουνίου, εδώ:
Ανοιχτό ταμείο: Τα εισιτήρια για τη μεγάλη βραδιά της ζωντανής μετάδοσης του τελευταίου σόου των Monty Python στον κινηματογράφο ΔΑΝΑΟ όλο και λιγοστεύουν! Προς διευκόλυνση του κοινού και των θαυμαστών των Monty Python (κυρίως όσων δε διαθέτουν κάρτες για την ηλεκτρονική αγορά) στις 26 και 27 Ιουνίου (σήμερα και αύριο), από τις 18.00 έως τις 20.30 θα λειτουργήσει το ταμείο του κινηματογράφου για πώληση εισιτηρίων. 
(Κινηματογράφος ΔΑΝΑΟΣ - Κηφισίας 109 - Μετρό Πανόρμου)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2014)

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω αυτό στη σελίδα όπου με στέλνεις, αλλά βρήκα (τώρα) την ανακοίνωση στο Facebook και το Twitter.
Αυτά παθαίνω για να μην τριγυρίζω στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.
Και, επειδή νιώθω υπεύθυνος που δεν έκλεισα από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα, νομίζω ότι θα οργανώσω να το δούμε (απόκεντρα και όχι λάιβ) σε άλλη μεγάλη οθόνη, με υπότιτλους και ποτά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... νομίζω ότι θα οργανώσω να το δούμε (απόκεντρα και όχι λάιβ) σε άλλη μεγάλη οθόνη, με *υπότιτλους *και ποτά.



I for one would certainly want to see _those _subtitles, he he he.  
A tremendous feat, if you ask me, immensely rewarding though.

Το ξέρω ότι, αν τυχόν, θα βλαστημήσω την ώρα, αλλά προσεύχομαι από τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2014)

Εννοεί αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, καλέ. Όλοι ξέρουμε να διαβάζουμε αγγλικά, αλλά δεν έχουμε όρεξη να επιχειρήσουμε να υποτιτλίσουμε τους Monty Python!

Επί της ουσίας τώρα: Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι σε όλες τις παραστάσεις που έχουν τεράστια ζήτηση και ο αριθμός των θέσεων είναι τόσο περιορισμένος τα εισιτήρια εξαντλούνται σχεδόν ακαριαία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοεί αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, καλέ.



Δεν ξέρω πώς φαντάστηκε ότι θα παρακολουθούσα Μόντι Πάιθον με μεταφρασμένους υπότιτλους ή ότι θα τους επέβαλλα σε καλεσμένους μου. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς φαντάστηκε ότι θα παρακολουθούσα Μόντι Πάιθον με μεταφρασμένους υπότιτλους ή ότι θα τους επέβαλλα σε καλεσμένους μου. :)



Ευσεβής πόθος. Ή ασεβής, το πιθανότερο, ανάλογα με το πώς θα κρινόταν το αποτέλεσμα. 
Όπως και να 'χε, θα 'ταν σεμινάριο από τα λίγα: Translating _Monty Python Live (mostly)_, Live Mostly.
I'm still praying though, to that Great Foot from the sky, except when I put my foot in my mouth.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 2, 2014)

Πώς θυμάμαι ότι έχεις κάνει Μόντι Πάιθον στο παρελθόν, δαεμάνε; Λάθος κάνω;

Εγώ πάντως το θεωρώ από τα κορυφαία πράγματα που έχω υποτιτλίσει μέχρι τώρα. Αν όχι το κορυφαίο... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 3, 2014)

Η κριτική στον Guardian είναι ευγενική. Η ετυμηγορία των θεατών όχι και τόσο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2014)

Μια γρήγορη ματιά έριξα. Σχεδόν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι λένε ή τι θέλουν να πουν. Θα έλεγα ότι ξέρω πώς νιώθω εγώ όταν βλέπω ή ακούω διάφορους που ήταν τζόβενοι όταν ήμουν κι εγώ τζόβενο. Στις καλές περιπτώσεις (π.χ. Μακάρτνεϊ), λες «Πόσο καλά κρατιέται ακόμα!» (και κάνεις πως δεν ακούς τους λαρυγγισμούς που ξέφυγαν). Στις κακές εκδοχές λες «Άντε, παιδιά, σιγά σιγά να συμβιβαστούμε με το τίλιο». Μπορεί ίσως να παίζεις τρελή κιθάρα και στα ενενήντα σου, αλλά κάποια πράγματα γίνονται λιγότερο καλά μετά από μια ηλικία.

Οπότε μια συνάντηση με τους σημερινούς πρωταγωνιστές σε ένα στήσιμο που δεν διαφέρει πολύ από τους Μόντι Πάιθον της δεκαετίας του 1970 δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι μια άσκηση νοσταλγίας, κάτι ανάμεσα στο «Καλά κρατιούνται ακόμα σαν εβδομηντάρηδες» και το «Πω πω, ίσα ίσα τους προλάβαμε». Αποκλείεται να είναι ένα φρέσκο Ministry of Silly Walks. Υπάρχουν πια και τεχνικές δυσκολίες, μπορεί να τους φύγει κανένας γοφός.

Αλλά σε κάποιες ηλικίες η νοσταλγία είναι σπουδαίο δυναμωτικό και ακόμα σπουδαιότερο αναμνηστικό. (Το κακό είναι ότι τα εισιτήρια του Δαναού θα τα ψώνισαν στην πλειονότητα νεαρόπαιδα με σπυράκια.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2014)

Τα κωμικά σκετς έχουν το πρόβλημα ότι σπάνια μεταφέρονται έξω από την εποχή τους. Θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερη η διασκευή έτσι ώστε να ταιριάζουν πιο πολύ στα σημερινά και το νέο υλικό. 
Κατά τ'άλλα, διάβασα τις δυο κριτικές και μου φάνηκε ανούσια η κριτική της μέιλ- κολλάει συνεχώς στο ότι οι καλλιτέχνες ήταν μεγάλης ηλικίας. Ναι, ωραία, τι να κάνουμε; Αν ήταν τραγουδιστές ή χορευτές ίσως να είχε σημασία, αλλά για ηθοποιούς οι οποίοι ακόμα παίζουν κανονικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Επομένως δεν παίζει ρόλο η ηλικία.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Τα κωμικά σκετς έχουν το πρόβλημα ότι σπάνια μεταφέρονται έξω από την εποχή τους. Θα ήταν ίσως προτιμότερη η διασκευή έτσι ώστε να ταιριάζουν πιο πολύ στα σημερινά και το νέο υλικό.
> ...


History of the Joke







Jokes and Novelties Salesman







Funniest Joke in the World


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2014)

...
Intermission






—Albatross! Bloody albatross flavour!
—Stop that, stop that. It's filthy.
No one enjoys a good laugh more than I do, except perhaps for my wife and some of her friends. Oh, yes, and Captain Johnson. Come to think of it, most people enjoy a good laugh more than I do but that's beside the point. Right, let's get on with this skit. Where's the other person for this skit?

Oh, he's gone where? On holiday?



Severus said:


> *cheap and cheerful*= φτηνός αλλά φίνος, φτηνός αλλά καλός/ωραίος
> They specialize in cheap and cheerful package holidays to Spain and Portugal.
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/cheap+and+cheerful
> 
> ...



Cheap and nasty, but cheerful:








Spoiler



Mr. Smoketoomuch: *(Eric Idle)* Good morning.
Secretary: *(Carol Cleveland)* Oh, good morning. Umm, have you come to arrange a holiday or would you like a blow job?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: I'm sorry?
Secretary: Uh, oh, you've come to arrange a holiday?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Uh... yes.
Secretary: Oh, sorry, sorry. Now, where were you thinking of going?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Uh... to India.
Secretary: Ah, one of our adventure holidays.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right.
Secretary: Well, you'd better see Mr. Bounder about that. Uh, Mr. Bounder, this gentleman is interested in the "India Overland" - and nothing else.
Mr. Bounder: *(Michael Palin)* Ah. Hello, I'm Bounder of Adventure.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, hello. My name is Smoketoomuch.
Mr. Bounder: What?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: My name is Smoketoomuch. Mr. Smoketoomuch.
Mr. Bounder: Well, you'd better cut down a little then. *[Laughter]*
Mr. Smoketoomuch: I'm sorry?
Mr. Bounder: You'd better cut down a little then. *[Snigger]*
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, I see! Smoke too much so I'd better cut down a little then!
Mr. Bounder: Yes. *[Laughter]* Ooh, it's going to get people making jokes about your name all the time, eh?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: No, actually, it never struck me before. Smoketoomuch... *[Laughter]*
Mr. Bounder: Anyway, umm, you're interested in one of our holidays, are you?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right. I saw your advert in the blassified ads.
Mr. Bounder: The what?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: In The Times Blassified Ads.
Mr. Bounder: Ah, The Times Classified Ads.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right. I'm afraid I have a speech impediment. I can't pronounce the letter B.
Mr. Bounder: Uh, C.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, that's right, B. It's all due to a trauma I suffered when I was a sboolboy. I was attacked by a Siamese bat.
Mr. Bounder: Uh, ah, a Siamese cat.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: No, a Siamese bat. They're more dangerous.
Mr. Bounder: Listen, can you say the letter K?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, yes. Khaki, kettle, Kipling, Khomeini, Kellog's Born Flakes.
Mr. Bounder: Well, why don't you say the letter K instead of the letter C?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: What, you mean, pronounce "blassified" with a K?
Mr. Bounder: Yes, absolutely!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Klassified!
Mr. Bounder: Good!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Oh, it's very good! I never thought of that before. What a silly bunt.
Mr. Bounder: Now then, umm, about the holiday...
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Yes, well, I've been on packaged tours many times before, so your advert really baught my eye.
Mr. Bounder: Good, good, jolly good, well, let me offer you this...
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Why-why, what's the point of going abroad, if your just going to be treated like a sheep?
Mr. Bounder: Mmm.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Carted around in buses surrounded by sweaty mindless oafs from Kettering and Boventry.
Mr. Bounder: Absolutely.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Their blothed backs and their bardigans and their transistor radios, complaining about the tea or they don't make it properly, do they? And stopping at endless Majorcan bodegas selling fish and chips and Watney's Red Barrel and calamaris and two veg. And sitting in their cotton sunfrocks, squirting Timothy White Suncream all over their puffy, raw, swollen, purulent flesh, 'cos they overdid it on the first day.
Mr. Bounder: Yes, I know just what you mean! Now, what we offer is...
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Being herded into countless Hotel Miramars and Bellevues, Bontinentals with their international luxury modern roomettes...
Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and swimming pools full of draft Red Barrel and fat German businessmen pretending to be acrobats and forming pyramids and frightening the children and...
Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...barging into the queues. And if you're not at your table...
Mr. Bounder: Oh, yes.
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...spot on seven you miss your bowl of Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup, the first item in the menu of International Cuisine.
Mr. Bounder: Absolutely. Now what we have here is...
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Every Thursday night there's a bloody cabaret in the bar featuring some tiny emaciated dego with nine-inch hips and some fat bloated tart with her hair Bryll-creamed down and big arse presenting flamenco for foreigners.
Mr. Bounder: Will you be quiet, please?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: And an adenoidal typist from Birmingham with flabby white...
Mr. Bounder: Will you be quiet?
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...legs and diarrhea trying to pick up hairy, bandy legged, whop degos called Manuel.
Mr. Bounder: Be-be quiet!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: And once a week there's an excursion to local Roman remains, where you can buy Cherry Aid and melted ice cream...
Mr. Bounder: Be quiet!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and bleedin' Watney's Red Barrel.
Mr. Bounder: Shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: And one night they take you to a typical restaurant with local...
Mr. Bounder: Shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...atmosphere and color and you sit next to a...
Mr. Bounder: Shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...party from Rhyl who keep singing "I love the Costa Brava!"
Mr. Bounder: Shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: "I love the Costa Brava!" And you get cornered by some drunken green grocer from Luton with an Instamatic camera and last Tuesday's 'Daily Express'...
Mr. Bounder: Please be quiet!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...and he's on and on and on about how it is running the country and how many languages Margaret Powell can speak and she throws up all over the cuba libres. And spending four days on the tarmac at Luton Airport on a five-day package tour with nothing to eat but dry British Airways sandwiches.
Mr. Bounder: Shut up! Please shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: And you can't even get a glass of Watney's Red Barrel because you're still in England with the bloody bar closes every time you're thirsty. And the kids are crying and vomiting and breaking the plastic ashtrays. They keep telling you won't be another hour, but you know damn well your plane is still in Iceland, because it had to turn back, trying to take a party of Swedes to...
Mr. Bounder: Shut up!
Mr. Smoketoomuch: ...to take a party of Swedes to Yugoslavia. Of course it loads you up there at 3 a.m. in the morning. And then you sit on the tarmac for four hours because of unforeseen difficulties, i.e. the permanent strike of airtraffic control over Paris. When you finally get to Malaga airport, everybody's queueing for the bloody toilet, and queueing for the bloody half-customs officers, and queueing for the bloody bus that isn't there, waiting to take you to the hotel that hasn't yet been built. When you finally get to the half-built Algerian ruin called the Hotel Limassol, while paying half the holiday money to a license Spaniard in a taxi, there's no water in the pool, there's no water in the bath, there's no water in the tap, there's only a bleeding lizard in the bidet, and half the rooms are doublebooked, and you can't sleep anyway, 'cause the permanent are in the jungles in the hotel next door. Meanwhile, the Spanish National Tourist Board promises that the raging cholera epidemic is merely a mild outbreak of the Spanish Conleigh, rather like the previous outbreak in 1616, even the bloody rats are dying from it!


Graham Chapman: *(Ready to start the next sketch)* As early as the late 14th century, or indeed as late as the early 14th century, the earliest forms of japes were divisible in...
Mr. Smoketoomuch: Meanwhile, the bloody guardia are arresting 16-year olds for kissing in the streets -(something I can't make out) - everybody's buying little awful horrid donkeys with their names on, I can't tell you the -(something else I can't make out)- and when you finally get to Manchester, there's only another bloody bus to carry you another 60 miles...


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoiler



Meanwhile, the bloody guardia are busy arresting 16-year olds for kissing in the streets. And on the last day at the airport lounge everybody's buying little awful horrid donkeys with their names on, and bullfight posters with their own names on, like Antonio and Mr Τάδε of Τάδε and when you finally get to Manchester


----------



## bernardina (Jul 13, 2014)

Subscribe!


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

...
*Monty Python's Dead Parrot arrives in London - on a giant scale*
By Susannah Alexander, Monday, Jul 14 2014

Monty Python's dead parrot has made a new appearance in London - as a giant fibreglass model.

The bird at the centre of the famous Monty Python 'Dead Parrot' sketch has been carefully recreated, as a celebration of the screening of the final Monty Python live show on comedy channel Gold.







The sketch, originally performed by John Cleese and Michael Palin in 1969, was recently voted Britain's favourite Monty Python sketch of all time.

The huge sculpture of the 'Norwegian Blue' was hung upside down from a crane in London, before being laid to rest at Potters Fields on the South Bank, near Tower Bridge.

The parrot measures almost 50 feet in length, the equivalent to the height of five elephants standing on top of one another. It took a team of three sculptors over two months to design, construct and paint the model.

Lead sculptor Iain Prendergast said: "We are all Monty Python fans, so we were delighted to receive the brief from Gold to recreate the mythical 'Norwegian Blue' on a giant scale. We watched both live and televised versions of the sketch and found that there have been a number of different incarnations of the parrot with a variety of different plumages. 

"Our sculpture provides a colourful hybrid of the dead parrots which have featured in the celebrated sketch. The key challenge for us was capturing the comedy value of the dead parrot, keeping the realism of the bird whilst also adding touches like the bloodshot, 'stunned' eyes." 
...


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2014)

Μετά από έκτακτη παρέμβαση στα υψηλότερα κλιμάκια (Τζον, Έρικ, Μάικλ και Τέρι), εξασφαλίσαμε προσκλήσεις για απόψε. Περισσεύει μία και θα διατεθεί στο μέλος της Λεξιλογίας που θα ενδιαφερθεί πρώτο. Στείλτε ΠΜ στον υποφαινόμενο (κάποιο κουμπάκι αριστερά, πατώντας πάνω στο nickel).


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

Η χτεσινή βραδιά ήταν μαγική για τους απανταχού μοντιπαϊθονιστές. Στον αθηναϊκό κινηματογράφο κυριαρχούσε η γενιά του YouTube, άτομα που θα έχουν γνωρίσει τους Μόντι Πάιθον από μια-δυο ταινίες και κυρίως τα σκετσάκια στο YouTube. Η λονδρέζικη αίθουσα (η εντυπωσιακή O2 Arena) είχε μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες (που ευκολότερα πλήρωναν το εισιτήριο), απόλυτα εξοικειωμένες με το θέαμα. Περάσαμε τα δύο τρίτα του χρόνου κλαίγοντας από τα γέλια, το ένα τρίτο κρατώντας την κοιλιά μας, που πονούσε πια. Τα πιο πολλά γέλια ήταν από τη συνάντηση με το οικείο στη νέα του εκδοχή, από τους εβδομηντάρηδες που έβλεπες ότι το ’χουν ακόμα ή δημιουργούν μια νέα διάσταση του γελοίου (και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο γελοίο από τον Eric Idle με εφαρμοστό σεξουαλικό κορμάκι ή τον Terry Gillian με τις δικές του μη συμβατικές εμφανίσεις). Υπήρχε υποτιτλισμός και έβγαινε γέλιο όταν έβλεπες πώς απομακρύνονταν οι ηθοποιοί από το σκριπτ ή το έχαναν ή αυτοσχεδίαζαν με νέο υλικό και έψαχνε μετά ο τύπος που έριχνε τους υπότιτλους να ξαναβρεί τη σειρά. Ο Eric Idle, που έστησε την παράσταση, τραγουδά ακόμα όμορφα και ήταν άκρως αποτελεσματική η εκτέλεση γνωστών τραγουδιών όπως το Always look on the bright side of life (που έκλεισε την παράσταση) ή του Galaxy song.

Υπήρχαν μικρές εκπλήξεις (όπως η συμμετοχή του Στίβεν Χόκινγκ ή του Μάικ Μάιερς) αλλά ολόκληρο το σόου ήταν ένα νέο περιτύλιγμα του οικείου που λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά: άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν το κωμικό υλικό ήταν σουρεαλιστικό και πρωτοποριακό στην εποχή του, η μουσική είναι κλασικό μιούζικ χολ. Όταν το σκετς με το nudge nudge κατέληξε σε κλασικό επιθεωρησιακό χορευτικό με μουσική ραπ και λόγια από το επεισόδιο, είπα ότι τα έχω δει όλα. Και τα είχαμε δει όλα όταν μας αποχαιρέτισε η ομάδα, για να κλείσει κι αυτή η εποχή.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2014)

Can you see the color on my face? It's called *envy green.*


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2014)

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη βρούμε αυτή την παράσταση; Είτε για αγορά είτε για να τη δούμε ονλάιν;


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2014)

...
The Galaxy Song in Lexi: 1, 2.

The Galaxy DNA Song in Lexi:



daeman said:


> ...
> Και η πρόσφατη εκδοχή, με τους στίχους που ξανάγραψε ο Άιντλ φέτος, The Galaxy DNA Song:
> 
> 
> ...



But don't ask me, I only transcribed those lyrics 9 months ago. :s 

Bernie, I feel for you, it's not easy being green.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη βρούμε αυτή την παράσταση; Είτε για αγορά είτε για να τη δούμε ονλάιν;



Ναι. Η καλύτερη περίπτωση θα είναι όταν θα κυκλοφορήσει σε DVD. Η μετάδοση που έγινε χτες από αγγλικό κανάλι είναι πιθανό να λογοκρινόταν.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 21, 2014)

Θα περιμένω τότε να την αγοράσω στην Αγγλία που θα βρεθώ τον χειμώνα. ;)


----------



## VickyN (Jul 21, 2014)

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα υπάρξουν επαναληπτικές προβολές της παράστασης σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. 
Ενημέρωση από εδώ
Μακάρι να υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον και σε μας και να (ξανα)είμαστε τυχεροί.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
A teaser from a geezer that couldn't make the pleaser:

lookshurry (_noun_): Who would have thought forty years ago, we'd all be sitting here doing Monty Python, eh?






A teaser for a geezer that alas was not *pleasered.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
Monty Python bid an emotional farewell in final show


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 27, 2014)

Νίκελ, με κάλυψες μέχρι και στο κόμμα για την παράσταση (την οποία είδα στα βόρεια της Γερμανίας, σε σχεδόν γεμάτη αίθουσα με αρκετούς φάνμποϊς που έφτασαν ντυμένοι πυθωνικούς ρόλους). Αν και η σύνδεση διεκόπη ουκ ολίγες φορές -νόμιζες πως στο τέλος θα σου έβγαινε το μήνυμα του σκάιπ για ν' αξιολογήσεις την ποιότητα της κλήσης- γέλασα με την καρδιά μου, ακόμα και όταν ο Κλιζ ξέχασε τα λόγια του στο σκετς με τον παπαγάλο (κι ο Πέιλιν δεν έχασε την ευκαιρία να του την πει). Για το μόνο που ζηλεύω είναι πως εσείς πληρώσατε κανονικό εισιτήριο κινηματογράφου ενώ εμάς μας έγδαραν κανονικά, 20 ευρώ το κεφάλι...
Κι ο Πέιλιν μια χαρά κρατιέται (καρδούλες).


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

Porkcastle said:


> Για το μόνο που ζηλεύω είναι πως εσείς πληρώσατε κανονικό εισιτήριο κινηματογράφου ενώ εμάς μας έγδαραν κανονικά, 20 ευρώ το κεφάλι...


Πολύ χαίρομαι που το είδες κι ευχαριστήθηκες όσο κι εμείς. Περιμένουμε να το δουν κι άλλοι, ν' ακούσουμε και τις γκρίνιες. Αλλά μια επισήμανση: όπως έγραψα στο #25, εμείς το είδαμε με προσκλήσεις. Εμ πώς...


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 27, 2014)

Έτσι, έτσι, ξύνε κι άλλο πληγές...


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
Είναι και δεν είναι γι' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά δεν ήθελα να το βάλω στο Slip:



Γιώτα Συκκά said:


> Το τρέιλερ με το οποίο οι Μόντι Πάιθον*ς* διαφημίζουν την επανασύνδεσή τους δεν θα μπορούσε να ταιριάζει περισσότερο με το ανατρεπτικό τους χιούμορ: Καθισμένος σ’ έναν καναπέ, ο Μικ Τζάγκερ μόλις έχει πληροφορηθεί ότι οι συμπατριώτες του κωμικοί ξαναδίνουν μετά από χρόνια παραστάσεις.


www.kathimerini.gr/777618/article/politismos/moysikh/to-klasiko-rok-sygkinei-akoma

Δεν ήθελα να το βάλω στο Slip γιατί μπορεί να είναι ένα απλό πληκτρολίσθημα, από αυτά που ξεφεύγουν σε όλους μας. 
Μόνο να το επισημάνω (πάλι και πάλι) για να το έχουμε στο νου μας: οι *Μόντι Πάιθον* ή αν χρειάζεται μνημονικό βοήθημα: «η ομάδα "Μόντι Πάιθον"» (περισσότερα για το όνομα που διάλεξαν, στο μοντιπαϊθονικό νήμα). Αφού στ' αγγλικά δεν είναι σε πληθυντικό, εμείς γιατί να το πολλαπλασιάσουμε;

Κατά τα άλλα, πολλά μπράβο στη γράφουσα για την απόδοση όλων των ξένων ονομάτων (ακόμη και των συγκροτημάτων) με ελληνικό αλφάβητο —και για εκείνο το «Μαρία*ς* Σνάιντερ» στο άρθρο.  Έτσι προχωράμε σωστά, όχι δουλικά δεμένοι σε άρματα άλλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 27, 2014)

Μπορεί να είναι απλό πληκτρολίσθημα όντως. Πάντως άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο πως η παρουσιάστρια των ειδήσεων του Mega είπε "Μόντι Πίθον". Προφανώς της το είχαν γράψει στα αγγλικά και ούτε ήξερε πώς προφέρεται η λέξη python, αλλά ούτε και είχε ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή της για τους Monty Python.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να είναι απλό πληκτρολίσθημα όντως. Πάντως άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο πως η παρουσιάστρια των ειδήσεων του Mega είπε "Μόντι Πίθον". Προφανώς της το είχαν γράψει στα αγγλικά και ούτε ήξερε πώς προφέρεται η λέξη python, αλλά ούτε και είχε ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή της για τους Monty Python.



Τον πίθον των Δαναΐδων, τον άπατον. Απυθμένου πίθου, the full Monty, unfillable δε φυλ Μόντι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

daeman said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, πολλά μπράβο στη γράφουσα για την απόδοση όλων των ξένων ονομάτων (ακόμη και των συγκροτημάτων) με ελληνικό αλφάβητο —και για εκείνο το «Μαρία*ς* Σνάιντερ» στο άρθρο.  Έτσι προχωράμε σωστά, όχι δουλικά δεμένοι σε άρματα άλλων.


Ναι, καλή η επισήμανση. Και λίαν ενημερωτικό το άρθρο: έμαθα για την επανέκδοση του _Division Bell_. Ο υπεύθυνος για τη λεζάντα έκανε και έναν συνηθισμένο εδώ παρατονισμό: είναι _Μάριαν_ (έτσι και στο κείμενο) και όχι _Μαριάν_ η Φέιθφουλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

*Το αθηναϊκό «αντίο» στους Μόντι Πάιθον* (Καθημερινή)


----------



## VickyN (Jul 29, 2014)

*Μετά από αυτό τι άλλο να πάω να δω;…*
(του Ιάσονα Τριανταφυλλίδη, που καθόταν μπροστά μας)


----------



## VickyN (Jul 29, 2014)

*Spanish Inquisition*

Στο επίσημο κανάλι ανέβηκε το πρώτο σκετσάκι από την παράσταση.






Το DVD θα κυκλοφορήσει στις 10 Νοεμβρίου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Αυτή η μισοριξιά υποτίθεται ότι έχει και υπότιτλους. Ενεργοποιούνται από το δεύτερο στην ομάδα των εικονιδίων κάτω δεξιά, εκείνο που πετάει λεζάντα «Captions». Οι υπότιτλοι δεν μπορεί να είναι οι επίσημοι, είναι υπότιτλοι αλλαντάλλων. Το αποκορύφωμα της αλλανταλλοσύνης είναι όταν ο υπότιτλος «I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition» γίνεται «I didn't expect a condom Spanish Inquisition». Nobody, truly nobody, expects a condom Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice slip, though... :lol::clap:


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 29, 2014)

Και το γλωσσικό στον Τριανταφυλλίδη... δεν ήταν συναυλία, ήταν παράσταση ή έστω μουσική παράσταση...


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Nice slip, though... :lol::clap:


Well, they're usually lubricated. Condoms, that is. 
And that one was probably not at all lucubrated but certainly ludicrous.


Fancy a tickler, guv, eh, eh? A French one, nudge, nudge, wink, wink.






The prequel: Every Sperm Is Sacred.


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Και το γλωσσικό στον Τριανταφυλλίδη...


Του _Ιάσονα_ Τριανταφυλλίδη. Για να μην μπλέξουμε τους Τριανταφυλλίδηδες!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 29, 2014)

Σωστός, νίκελ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Οι υπότιτλοι δεν μπορεί να είναι οι επίσημοι, είναι υπότιτλοι αλλαντάλλων.


Είναι υπότιτλοι που φτιάχνονται αυτόματα με αναγνώριση φωνής. Άλλο ένα επιχείρημα για να μην πετάμε τα λεφτά μας σε λογισμικά αναγνώρισης φωνής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2014)

Καλημέρα
Το φαντάστηκα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί άφησαν να γίνει αυτό όταν έχουν έτοιμους τους δικούς τους υπότιτλους. 
Εκτός αν ήθελαν να προκύψει κάποια μοντιπαϊθονική κατάσταση — όπως κι έγινε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα
> Το φαντάστηκα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί άφησαν να γίνει αυτό όταν έχουν έτοιμους τους δικούς τους υπότιτλους.
> ...


Καλημσπέρα.

Chapman: *I* don't know - Mr Wentworth just told me to come in here and say that there was trouble at the mill, that's all - I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.
...
Chapman: I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition.
www.montypython.net/scripts/spanish.php


montypython.net: All sketches, film scripts, sounds and songs (from all films, not only Monty Python ones), lyrics, info, even a Python-Libs game (and merchandise, of course), the full Monty Python*. 

* Well, my brain does hurt sometimes






but there's no way I'll ever get full of the Monty Python.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε το βίντεο της θερινής παράστασης (Hint, hint, nudge, nudge). Στο μεταξύ, μια και το ξαναθυμηθήκαμε αλλού, επαναλαμβάνω το βιντεάκι του #20, *The Funniest Joke in the World*, αυτή τη φορά με σκριπτ (έκανα πεταχτές διορθώσεις, αλλά δεν το κοίταξα προσεχτικά.)




Spoiler



(A suburban house in a boring looking street. Zoom into upstairs window. Serious documentary music. Interior of small room. A bent figure (Michael Palin), huddles over a table, writing. He is surrounded with bits of paper. The camera is situated facing the man as he writes with immense concentration lining his unshaven face.)

Voice Over (Eric Idle) : This man is Ernest Scribbler...manufacturer of jokes. In a few moments, he will think of the funniest joke in the world, and as a result, he will die laughing.

(Ernest stops writing, pauses to look at what he has written...a smile slowly spreads across his face, turning very, very slowly into uncontrolled hysterical laughter...he staggers to his feet, and reels across the room helpless with mounting mirth and eventually collapses and dies on the floor.)

Voice Over: It was obvious that this joke was lethal... no one could read it and live...

(Ernest's mother (Eric Idle) enters. She sees him dead, she gives a little cry of horror and bends over his body, weeping. Brokenly she notices the piece of paper in his hand and picks it up and reads it between her sobs. Immediately she breaks out into hysterical laughter, leaps three feet into the air, and falls down dead without more ado. Cut to news type shot of commentator standing in front of the house.)

Commentator (Terry Jones) : This morning, shortly after 11 o'clock, comedy struck this little house in Dibley Road. Sudden...violent...comedy. Police have sealed off the area, and Scotland Yard's crack inspector is with me now.

Inspector (Graham Chapman) : I shall enter the house and attempt to remove the joke.

(About now an upstairs window in the house is flung open and a doctor, rears his head out, hysterical with laughter, and dies hanging over the window sill. The commentator and inspector look up and then continue as if they are used to such sights.)

Inspector: I shall be aided by the sound of sombre music, played on gramophone records, and also by the chanting of laments by the men of Q Division...(Inspector points to a group of sour looking policemen standing nearby) The atmosphere thus created should protect me in the eventuality of reading the joke. (He gives a signal. The group of policemen start groaning and chanting biblical laments. The dead march is heard. The inspector squares his shoulders and bravely starts walking into the house.)

Commentator: There goes a brave man. Whether he comes out alive or not, this will surely be remembered as one of the most courageous and gallant acts in Police history.

(The inspector suddenly appears at the door, helpless with laughter, holding the joke aloft. He collapses and dies. Cut to film of army vans driving along dark roads.)

Voice Over: It was not long before the Army became interested in the military potential of the Killer Joke. Under top security, the joke was hurried to a meeting of Allied Commanders at the Ministry of War.

(Cut to door at Ham House: Soldier on guard comes to attention as dispatch rider hurries in carrying armoured box. (Notice on the door: "Conference, No Admittance".) Dispatch rider rushes in. A door opens for him and closes behind him. We hear a mighty roar of laughter...series of doomphs as the commanders hit the floor or table. Soldier outside does not move a muscle.) 

(Cut to a pillbox on the Salisbury Plain. Track into slit to see moustachioed top brass peering anxiously out.)

Voice Over: Top brass were impressed. Tests on Salisbury Plain confirmed the joke's devastating effectiveness at a range of up to fifty yards.

(Cut to shot looking out of slit in pillbox. Camera zooms through slit to distance where a solitary figure is standing on the windswept plain. He is bespectacled, weedy lance-corporal (Terry Jones) looking cold and miserable. Pan across to fifty yards away where two helmeted soldiers are at their positions beside a blackboard on an easel covered with a cloth. Cut in to Corporal's face, registening complete lack of comprehension as well as stupidly. Man on top of Pillbox waves flag. The soldiers reveal the joke to the Corporal. He peers at it. Thinks about its meaning, sniggers, and dies. Two watching Generals are very impressed.)

Generals: Fantastic.

(Cut to a Colonel talking to camera.)

Colonel (Graham Chapman) : All through the winter of '43 we had translators working, in joke-proof conditions, to try and produce a German version of the joke. They worked on one word each for greater safety. But apart from that, things went pretty quickly, and we soon had the joke by January, in a form which our troops couldn't understand but which the Germans could.

(Cut to a trench in the Ardennes. Members of the joke brigade are crouched holding pieces of paper with the joke on them.)

Voice Over: So, on July 8th, 1944, the joke was first told to the enemy in the Ardennes.

Commanding NCO: Tell the...joke.

Joke Brigade (All together) : Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja!...Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!

(Pan out of the British trench across war-torn landscape and come to rest where presumably the German trench is. There is a pause and then a group of Germans rear up in hysterics.)

Voice Over: It was a fantastic success. Over sixty thousand times as powerful as Britain's great pre-war joke...(Cut to film of Chamberlain brandishing the "peace in our time" bit of paper)...and one which Hitler just couldn't match.

Film of Hitler rally. Hitler speaks, subtitles are superimposed.
Subtitle: "My dog's got no nose"
A young soldier responds.
Subtitle: "How does it smell?"
Hitler speaks.
Subtitle: "Awful"

Voice Over: In action it was deadly.

(Cut to small squad with rifles making their way through forest. Suddenly one of them sees something and gives signal at which they all dive for cover. From the cover of the tree he reads out joke.)

Corporal (Terry Jones) : Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja!...Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!

(Sniper falls laughing out of tree.)

Joke Brigade: (charging) Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja! ... Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput!

(They chant the joke. Germans are put to fight laughing, some dropping to the ground.)

Voice Over: The German casualties were appalling.

(Cut to a German hospital and a ward full of casualties still laughing hysterically. Cut to Nazi interrogation room. An officer from the joke brigade has a light shining in his face. A Gestapo officer is interrogating him; the other stands behind him.)

Nazi (John Cleese) : Vott is the big joke?

Officer (Michael Palin): I can only give you name, rank, and why did the chicken cross the road?

Nazi: That's not funny. (slaps him) I vant to know the joke.

Officer: All right. How do you make a Nazi cross?

Nazi: (momentarily fooled) I don't know...How do you make a Nazi cross?

Officer: Tread on his corns. (does so. Nazi hops about in pain.)

Nazi: Gott in Hiramell That's not funny! (Mimes cuffing him while the other Nazi claps his hands to provide sound affects.) Now if you don't tell me the joke, I shall hit you properly.

Officer: I can stand physical pain, you know.

Nazi: Ahh...you're no fun. All right, Otto.

(Otto (Graham Chapman) starts tickling the officer who starts laughing.)

Officer: Oh no - anything but that please no, all right I'll tell you.

(They stop tickling him)

Nazi: Quick, Otto. The typewriter.

(Otto goes to the typewriter and they wait expectantly. The officer produces a piece of paper out of his breast pocket and reads..)

Officer: Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja! ... Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput.

(Otto at the typewriter explodes with laughter and dies.)

Nazi: Ach! Zat is not funny.

(Nazi bursts into laughter and dies. A German guard bursts in with a machine gun. The British Officer leaps on the table.)

Officer: (lightning speed) Wenn ist das Nunstruck git und Slotermeyer? Ja! ...Beiherhund das Oder die Flipperwaldt gersput.

(The guard reels back and collapses laughing. British Officer makes his escape. Cut to a film of German Scientists working in laboratories.)

Voice Over: But at Peenemunde in the Autumn of '44, the Germans were working on a joke of their own.

(A German General is seated at an imposing desk. Behind him stands Otto labled 'A different Gestapo Officer'. Bespectacled German scientist/joke writer enters the room. He clears his throat and reads from a card.)

German Joker (Eric Idle) : Die ist ein Kinnerhunder und zwei Mackel uber und der bitte schon ist den Wanderhaus sprechensie. 'Nein' sprecht der Herren 'Ist aufern borger mit zveitingen'.

(He finishes and looks hopeful.)

Otto: We’ll let you know.

(He shoots him. Film of German scientists.)

Voice Over: But by December their joke was ready, and Hitler gave the order for the German V-Joke to be broadcast in English.

(Cut to 1940's wartime radio set with couple anxiously listening to it.)

Radio: (Crackly German voice) Der ver zwei peanuts, walking down der strasse, and von vas... assaulted! peanut. Ho-ho-ho-ho.

(Radio bursts into 'Deutschland Uber Alles'. The couple look at each other then in blank amazement at the radio. Cut to modern BBC2 interview. The commentator in a woodland glade.)

Commentator (Eric Idle) : In 1945 peace broke out. It was the end of the joke. Joke warfare was banned at a special session of the Geneva Convention, and in 1950 the last remaining copy of the joke was laid to rest here in the Berkshire countryside, never to be told again.

(He walks away revealing a monument on which is written: "To the Unknown Joke". Camera pulls away slowly through idyllic setting. Patriotic music reaches crescendo.)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 20, 2014)

Ετοιμάζω τα χρήματά μου για να το αγοράσω σε δυο εβδομάδες... ;)


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Ο Eric Idle, που έστησε την παράσταση, τραγουδά ακόμα όμορφα και ήταν άκρως αποτελεσματική η εκτέλεση γνωστών τραγουδιών όπως το Always look on the bright side of life (που έκλεισε την παράσταση) ή του Galaxy song.
> 
> Υπήρχαν μικρές εκπλήξεις, όπως η συμμετοχή του Στίβεν Χόκινγκ...



The Galaxy Song - Monty Python Live (mostly) featuring Brian Cox and Stephen Hawking






"European pedantic!" :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

...
*Monty Python fans' shock as Variety stuff-up announces Terry Gilliam's 'death'*
NICK GALVIN, Last updated 14:32, September 9 2015

Variety has scared the bejeezus out of Terry Gilliam fans everywhere by announcing the death of the much-loved and very much alive actor and director.

"Director Terry Gilliam, the only American member of the Monty Python comedy troupe and an Oscar nominee for the screenplay to his film _Brazil _has died," began the solemn report.







Bylined Dave McNary, Film Reporter, the report was evidently a pre-prepared obituary, released by mistake, possibly in response to an earlier hoax Facebook page announcing Gilliam's demise.

Only several hours later did Variety publish a correction, pointing out that rumours of Gilliam's death were much exaggerated.

[...]

Terry Gilliam's comment:





I APOLOGIZE FOR BEING DEAD especially to those who have already bought tickets to the upcoming talks, but, Variety has announced my demise. Don't believe their retraction and apology!


Now then, let's move on to the matter of that parrot...


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2015)

Σχόλιο στο Φέισμπουκ:  That dead parrot sketch has come back to bite you Terry!


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Κυκλοφόρησε το βίντεο της θερινής παράστασης (Hint, hint, nudge, nudge). ...


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2015)

...
*Watch 14 Minutes of Lost Animation From ‘Monty Python and the Holy Grail’*

Fourteen minutes of lost animation from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_ have resurfaced after sitting in an archive for the last four decades. The forgotten illustrations are the work of the film’s co-director, Terry Gilliam, who went on to direct live-action classics like_ Brazil _(1985) and _Time Bandits _(1981).

In the commentary for the animation, Gilliam jokingly claims that jealous members of the Monty Python gang, afraid of being overshadowed, surreptitiously cut the footage from the film before its release. Throughout the video, Gilliam’s commentary ranges from charmingly facetious to genuinely informative: he goes on to explain elements of his animation process, as well as the works that inspired his style. 

The animation and commentary, which were released in time for the film’s 40th anniversary, are a holy grail for any fans of the British comedy troupe—or animation in general. Check out the video below:


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2020)

daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two down...






So always look on the bright side of death
Just before you draw your terminal breath
Life's a piece of shit
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you
And always look on the bright side of life

Μην παίρνεις και τον θάνατο πολύ στα σοβαρά
ώσπου ν’ ανασάνεις μια τελευταία φορά
Η ζωή είναι σκατά
άμα το σκεφτείς καλά
ζωή και θάνατος είναι κωμικά
Ένα θέαμα στημένο
και το γέλιο ευλογημένο
Μα θυμήσου πως το θύμα είσαι εσύ
και ποτέ μην παίρνεις τη ζωή πολύ σοβαρά


----------

